# Cool Car...Huh?



## jbranontn (Sep 4, 2008)

March 1st....When the hell is Spring gonna get here???????:willy:
Jeff:cheers


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

your telling me, i have ants in my pants!:lol:. just got a snow storm in Minnesota couple days ago. but suppose to get in the 40s now so see what happens.

o ya first winter storage for the goat and it was the worst i have having a nice car and not driving it!


----------



## jbranontn (Sep 4, 2008)

These pics were taken 2 hours ago...All melted off now.......arty:





REDGTO89 said:


> your telling me, i have ants in my pants!:lol:. just got a snow storm in Minnesota couple days ago. but suppose to get in the 40s now so see what happens.
> 
> o ya first winter storage for the goat and it was the worst i have having a nice car and not driving it!


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

Yea I can't wait for the Spring either. I'm sick of the cold. To top it off, we're getting 10-14 inches of snow tonight and tomorrow!!! :shutme

Great looking car btw!


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice car and I can't agree with all you even more. Spring is dragging to get here


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

jbranontn said:


> March 1st....When the hell is Spring gonna get here???????


I just came in from running mine in the garage, it's pouring rain outside, and I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

:agree:agree:agree:

dusted mine off and even slicked up the wheels....to go nowhere right now unfortunately:


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice ride. Were just getting some lake effect snow right now.


----------



## Petey D (Feb 14, 2009)

This winter SUCKS! it's 16 below here, bone chilling cold. Couldn't even get the Lemans to start yesterday, no choke.

Spring can come along anytime now...


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

The last 3 nites, starting last nite, -24, -24 and -30. Pulled the "shack" off the lake yesterday. Walleye/northern fishing is over until the spring opener. Hopefully the ice will be off by then(May 2)! Doesn't look like the Goat will see the light of day for some time yet..... Ditto on winter! :shutme

Pulling it off last year. We since put wheels on the runners and tow it down the highway...

Now I remember what spring looks like!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

My Goat house still has snow stacked in front of it too. Suppost to be in the 40's later this week. There IS a ray of hope. :/


----------



## turtlespeed (Mar 2, 2009)

GTOJon said:


> Yea I can't wait for the Spring either. I'm sick of the cold. To top it off, we're getting 10-14 inches of snow tonight and tomorrow!!! :shutme
> 
> Great looking car btw!




HA HA!!! I used to live in Jersey. Winter never wanted to end. 90 degrees today in AZ. We race year round. We get 2 weeks of winter then its back to spring time until April or May then we hit summer. So we go night racing then.  Gotta relocate dude.

I can't imagine having to keep the GTO garaged for months straight. I'd go crazy.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

turtlespeed said:


> HA HA!!! I used to live in Jersey. Winter never wanted to end. 90 degrees today in AZ. We race year round. We get 2 weeks of winter then its back to spring time until April or May then we hit summer. So we go night racing then.  Gotta relocate dude.
> 
> I can't imagine having to keep the GTO garaged for months straight. I'd go crazy.


Actually the GTO isn't ever garaged. Just took all the snow off today...and when I need to drive, regardless of the weather it's the GTO. I just don't like the cold and winter anymore. I drive the GTO all the time. I'd only want to be in AZ during the winter...you can keep your summers lol.


----------



## ThomasGTO (Aug 1, 2008)

I have been there with ya bro


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

that is crazzy:willy:


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

Yikes. Well haven't seen that in a few years lol. If that happened too often, I'd be outta here!


----------

